# Swollen chest??



## Refrigerate (Nov 7, 2008)

My 3 year old betta for some reason has a swollen 'chest'. I don't think it's the gills, it's lower than that. I have two other bettas, one of which tends to have trouble digesting food so he becomes bloated. But the betta I'm having trouble with now has never had that problem before. I also don't over feed him. 

He's acting normal. Happy to see me, swims towards the top. The only thing is that he seems to be gulping air more than usual. I looked up 'dropsy' and checked his scales from above and they seem to look normal. Any ideas? Hopefully it's just a digestion problem, therefore I won't feed him for a while. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sorry you are having problems, I have a few question...

How big is the tank, how much and how often are the water changes and when was the last one, filtration, live plants, additives used if any, water temp, type of food and how much and often fed, any medication or treatment tried and how long has he been like this


----------

